# Night Sights



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to finally put night sights on all of my handguns. I have a few Glocks, and Springfields. I was at a gun store the other day to discuss it. The sales guy said that they don't do Springfield and send them directly to Springfield to do it. He said they use a special tool to install them. If its not done by them, they usually fall off. Does anyone else have some insight into this? Thanks.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

See if Trijicon makes night sights for your guns. If Trijicon makes them for you gun, Trijicon will install them for around $30 (send slide to Trijicon see website for info).

Trijicon, Inc. : Brilliant Aiming Solutions™

Purchase Trijicons from OpticsPlanet (cheaper than from Trijicon).

OpticsPlanet - Best Binoculars, Night Vision, Rifle Scopes, Sunglasses, Flashlights, Telescopes, Range Finders, Microscopes & more on SALE


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Called Springfield today asking if they ship the XD's (m's) new to dealer w/ Trijicon nightsights. They do and it's about $115. (retail) with a 2-3 week wait. This may be old news to everyone though.


----------



## jsmith15 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have an XD40 and the original rear sight would move when I fired it due to being loose. I put trijicon sights on and the sights are great but my XD shoots 4" low at 30-40'. Putting on night sights is not hard. You can use a small brass punch and a hammer and tap and slide the sights out and replace the same way. If a gun store will not install them I would stay away from that store. You can buy night sights off e-bay for $80 sometimes cheaper. I heard that Sig Sauer sights will also work on the XD. I don't where you live but the stores where I live will install sights for free if you buy from them.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Contact "novaks guns" on the internet regarding your question. Send your slide to these guys & they will install and ship back to you usually within 10 days. Have used them many times over the past 20 years & they know their stuff.


----------



## Hikingman (Feb 10, 2011)

When a bunch of us added night sights to our Sig pistols two years ago, a couple of guys offered the special (expensive) tool to replace them on loaner. We only had to sign up to be accountable, and then pay the postage to the next person in the rotation. Instructions were included! Why don't you try that here, or otherwise borrow the tool?

BTW, we organized that project on a different website.


----------

